# Bluescreen OS version 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256



## AppleQuest (Oct 15, 2011)

Hello. I have been having a problem with my computer lately w/ BSOD and random restarts. Any kind of help would be appreciated. 

Problem Signature:
Problem Event Name: Bluescreen
OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
Locale ID: 1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode: 124
BCP1: 00000000000000000
BCP2: FFFFFA8004B5E3F8
BCP3: 00000000000000000
BCP4: 00000000000000000
OS Version: 6_1_7600
Service Pack:	1_0
Product: 256 1


· OS -Windows 7 Ultimate SP 1
· x64 
· What was original installed OS on system - Windows 7 Ultimate SP 1.
· OEM version (came pre-installed on system)
· Age of system - 4 months.
· Age of OS installation - 4 months.

· CPU 
· Video Card - ATI HD 5770 1 GB
· MotherBoard - ASUS M4A78LT-MLE
· Power Supply - iBall 650 W


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*NOTE:* I have severe eye problems. If I do not respond to your postings, please PM another staff member for assistance.

Only running the Sep/Oct memory dumps - I suspect that the July one's aren't likely to be related to this problem.



> Daemon Tools (and Alcohol % software) are known to cause BSOD's on Win7 systems due to the sptd.sys driver.
> Please uninstall the program, then use the following free tool to ensure that the troublesome sptd.sys driver is removed from your system (pick the 32 or 64 bit system depending on your system's configuration): DuplexSecure - FAQ


If removing Daemon Tools doesn't fix things, please post back and we'll start with hardware diagnostics.

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\101511-25459-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Oct 15 12:47:37.019 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:06.299
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!ExAcquireResourceSharedLite+4e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  explorer.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!ExAcquireResourceSharedLite+4e
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff800`0309e8ae fffff880`0a6dbf80 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 0704   
BiosReleaseDate = 06/11/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\101511-20108-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Oct 15 12:45:56.643 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:10:31.048
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+36024 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41790_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+36024
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00000000`00041790 fffffa80`009546f0 00000000`0000ffff 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 0704   
BiosReleaseDate = 06/11/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\101511-19203-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Oct 15 12:22:16.895 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:58.300
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+36024 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  iTunesHelper.e
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41790_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+36024
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00000000`00041790 fffffa80`009546f0 00000000`0000ffff 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 0704   
BiosReleaseDate = 06/11/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\101511-19234-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Oct 15 12:20:46.234 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:43:59.654
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+36024 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41790_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+36024
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00000000`00041790 fffffa80`009546f0 00000000`0000ffff 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 0704   
BiosReleaseDate = 06/11/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\101511-18860-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Oct 15 10:36:17.677 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:58.098
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+36024 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  SearchFilterHo
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41790_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+36024
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00000000`00041790 fffffa80`009546f0 00000000`0000ffff 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 0704   
BiosReleaseDate = 06/11/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\101511-17503-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Oct 15 10:34:50.148 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:22.553
Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs!NtfsPagingFileIo+155 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24
PROCESS_NAME:  WMIADAP.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x24_Ntfs!NtfsPagingFileIo+155
Bugcheck code 00000024
Arguments 00000000`000c08a5 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 0704   
BiosReleaseDate = 06/11/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\101511-18189-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Oct 15 09:40:27.003 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:54:55.408
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!AlpcpReceiveMessagePort+27b )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  dwm.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!AlpcpReceiveMessagePort+27b
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff800`033d667b fffff880`088ef060 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 0704   
BiosReleaseDate = 06/11/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\101511-18876-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Oct 15 04:21:57.907 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:12:39.312
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!RFONTOBJ::vDeleteRFONT+348 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_win32k!RFONTOBJ::vDeleteRFONT+348
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff960`00253adc fffff880`0b3c2c00 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 0704   
BiosReleaseDate = 06/11/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\101411-19453-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Thu Oct 13 21:36:10.275 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 12:05:42.680
Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs!NtfsPagingFileIo+155 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24
PROCESS_NAME:  setup.ovr
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x24_Ntfs!NtfsPagingFileIo+155
Bugcheck code 00000024
Arguments 00000000`000c08a5 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 0704   
BiosReleaseDate = 06/11/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\092611-22760-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Mon Sep 26 04:59:03.658 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:27.063
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for aswSP.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for aswSP.SYS
Probably caused by : aswSP.SYS ( aswSP+2925c )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  services.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_aswSP+2925c
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments ffffff07`e856068c 00000000`00000000 fffff880`02c2925c 00000000`00000007
BiosVersion = 0704   
BiosReleaseDate = 06/11/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\092211-17113-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Thu Sep 22 10:20:57.116 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:06.536
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_BUS_PRV
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`04b5e3f8 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
  [/font]
```


----------



## AppleQuest (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks for the prompt reply. I will uninstall the s/w and will let you know if the problem persists.


----------



## AppleQuest (Oct 15, 2011)

John I just noticed the problem occurred again. The BSOD with this notification 
IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL showed up right after I switched on the computer. :upset:


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Please zip up and upload the memory dumps (located in C:\Windows\Minidump) so we can have a look at them.

The IRQL errors are normally caused by a corrupted driver - but we'll have to see what the memory dumps say. In most cases with this sort of error, we ask you to run Driver Verifier according to these instructions. This is just a shot in the dark (in your case) because of the previous errors that suggest hardware:


> Using Driver Verifier is an iffy proposition. Most times it'll crash and it'll tell you what the driver is. But sometimes it'll crash and won't tell you the driver. Other times it'll crash before you can log in to Windows. If you can't get to Safe Mode, then you'll have to resort to offline editing of the registry to disable Driver Verifier.
> 
> So, I'd suggest that you first backup your stuff and then make sure you've got access to another computer so you can contact us if problems arise. Then make a System Restore point (so you can restore the system using the Vista/Win7 Startup Repair feature).
> 
> ...


Once you've got the memory dumps from the Driver Verifier, then start on these tests in thie order that they're presented (all are free):


> > *H/W Diagnostics:*
> > Please start by running these bootable hardware diagnostics:
> > Memory Diagnostics (read the details at the link)
> > HD Diagnostic (read the details at the link) - Test *ALL* of the hard drives.
> ...


Good luck!


----------



## AppleQuest (Oct 15, 2011)

> Reboot into Windows (after the crash) and turn off Driver Verifier by going back in and selecting "Delete existing settings" on the first page, then locate and zip up the memory dump file and upload it with your next post.


The memory dump of Driver Verifier is going to be in C:/Windows/Minidump?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes, unless the location was changed somehow.
The dump files in C:\Windows\Minidump are dated, so you'll see something like this: 101511-25459-01.dmp

Just zip everything up and upload it with your next post. I'll sort out which one's have been done and which haven't.


----------



## cpmrgmt (Dec 19, 2011)

It's wonderful to find a place like this.
I have been experiencing the very same error with a brand new pc. Here is the link to .zip file with minidump I got:

https://skydrive.live.com/redir.asp...=2561125AF17484C0!4555&parid=2561125AF17484C0!
123&authkey=!AHe_SY9vGklFTvc

Please help!

Thank you.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

I have just had eye surgery and am not currently active here. 

Please start another topic with your issues and another staff member will be able to assist you.


----------

